# Earthworm castings



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

WHat would happen if i did not wash the castings? I bought 2 pounds i was just going to put 3 cups in my new 20gallon. I plan on only dosing micro's to the water column. Substrate will be earthworm castings then eco-complete. plants will be Anubias nana Tennelus, and Rotala Sp. green. 55watts of light above it co2 injected.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I would you to follow Vladimir's method religiously, there's no joking around with castings. Wash, boil(10-15min), then dry and dilute in a 50:50 mix with washed sand(sand from HomeDepot). Use between 4-8lbs of the mix, I would probably use 3.3:3.3lbs; then probably cover with Pure Laterite, and 2" of fine gravel(Bits of Walnut). I hope this helps...!


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes it does help. Thank you very much.


----------

